# Just a little music



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for your comments :

The lonely road


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Interesting in a sort of Windham Hill kinda way


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Is this intend for film music?


----------



## Arnik (Nov 9, 2016)

Epic, atmospheric, melody slightly wander aimlessly, piano cords too loud at moments.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Arnik said:


> Epic, atmospheric, melody slightly wander aimlessly, piano cords too loud at moments.


Depends how he want to use it.


----------



## Arnik (Nov 9, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Depends how he want to use it.


Of course. I just assumed that it was intended for listening.


----------



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, it's a film music  Don't ask for the film, it's in my head


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Arnik said:


> Of course. I just assumed that it was intended for listening.


A bit more background is never wrong.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yoshed said:


> Yes, it's a film music  Don't ask for the film, it's in my head


Thank you very much for you graceful reply.


----------

